# Draw for H4H at Bearwood Lakes Monday 21st September



## richart (Sep 13, 2020)

1ST TEE

09.00     STUART_C,                         PAULW4701,                                      TWIRE,                                  DUFFERS05



09.10     OLD SKIER,                          STEVE PROCTOR GUEST,               SAM85,                                NJROSE51



09.20     SWINGER,                           SHAMALAMA,                                   WOOKIE,                             BADGER



09.30     HOMER,                               FULL_THROTTLE,                              SIMONSMH,                      DICKON BOWDEN



09.40     GG26,                                   SAWTOOTH,                                       CAKE,                                    YANDABROWN



09.50     MICHAEL SWAIN (BB),    MIDNIGHT,                                         DEANOMK,                         TROYMCCLURE



10.00     PAUL FINDLAY (B.B.),  94TEGSI,                                              TREESEEKER         CARLDUDLEY



10.10     LIVERPOOLPHIL,               DARREN BEHAN GUEST,                AL PRYKE GUEST,             PETE BRADY GUEST



10.20     IMURG,                                CVG,                                                      JOBR1850,                           PIEMAN



10.30     CHRISD,                APJ0524,                                              MIKEJOHNCHAPMAN,   PADDYC



10.40     RADBOURNE2010,           MASHLEYR7,                                      STEVEW86,                         PIECE



10.50     WRIGHTY001,                    RON THOMPSON GUEST,              LEE JUDGE GUEST,           DANNY HARRIS GUEST



11.00     VVEGA,                                BOB ROBBINS GUEST,                    BARRY COOK GUEST,      HOOKER



10TH TEE

09.00     KRAXX68,                            ANOTHERDOUBLE,                          FAIRWAYPHIL,                   NICK UPJOHN GUEST



09.10     BLAKEY,                                THEDIABLO,                                        POKERJOKE,                       SWINGALOT



09.20     DAMIEN DERBY GUEST, MARK THOMAS GUEST,                 ANDY THOMAS GUEST,  MICHEAL THOMAS GUEST



09.30     FISH,                                      PATSTER1969                    NEEDMYWEDGE,              BLUE IN MUNICH



09.40     PHILTHEFRAGGER,          CROW,                                                  SER SHANKALOT,             MARTIN BATES GUEST



09.50     DANDO,                               ANDREW BARTON GUEST,            RICHARD SMART GUEST,  PAPERBOY



10.00     LEE YATES,                          GEOFF REEVE,                                    DAVE SANDERS,                MARK HEAD



10.10     PAPAS1982,                        NICK PAPAS GUEST,                        LEE MARSHALL GUEST,  MARTIN JUDGE GUEST



10.20     TOPOFTHEFLOP,               SANDY,                                                 SMIFFY,                                PNWOKINGHAM



10.30     TRAMINATOR,                  DRIVE4SHOW,                                   LILYHAWK,                          GENERALSTORE



10.40     MACKAMSLICE,                RW1986,                                              TOMMYT,                            RICHARD THRIFT GUEST



10.50     MENDIEGK,                        JAKEBARNES,                                     JAMES_601,                       JAMIE COOK GUEST


----------



## richart (Sep 13, 2020)

I hope I have taken into account all those that wanted an early or late tee time, but if not drop me a pm and I will see what I can do. 

Forumers with guests please give them tee off details, and also the Bearwood Lakes Covid 19 requirements that are posted under 'Important H4H information' thread


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 13, 2020)

Nice draw, thanks Rich for sorting all this out - considering all that has passed, done a great job.  shame you won't be there this year.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 13, 2020)

That’s a brutal looking start for the back 9.......


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 13, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			That’s a brutal looking start for the back 9.......
		
Click to expand...

Easy back front 9 then   I did think the same as though...


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 14, 2020)

Sandy, Craig and Slasher. 
Lovely. 
Absolutely lovely. 
Class personified.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 14, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Sandy, Craig and Slasher.
Lovely.
Absolutely lovely.
Class personified.
		
Click to expand...

Boy done good 😉


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 14, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Boy done good 😉
		
Click to expand...

Ask me again after the round.
Haven't even looked at my clubs since OF v W last Year............


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 14, 2020)

Cannot wait


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 14, 2020)

i had a word with Mandy today and said for the men to play from the black tee on 11 - as it is awesome!! Can keep to the whites for the rest. We could even maybe add the red on 8 to add a little back and encourage more to go for the green!


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 14, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			i had a word with Mandy today and said for the men to play from the black tee on 11 - as it is awesome!! Can keep to the whites for the rest. We could even maybe add the red on 8 to add a little back and encourage more to go for the green!
		
Click to expand...

I thought we could pick our own Tees? 😂😂


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 14, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I thought we could pick our own Tees? 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

only if you wear a skirt!


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 14, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			only if you wear a skirt! 

Click to expand...

Deal!


----------



## njrose51 (Sep 14, 2020)

Thanks for sorting Rich. Looking forward to the day! Looking forward to also meeting Old Skier Sam85 and Steve’s guest and I’ll apologise now for any Wild hooks with the big stick, 4 yard tops with my irons and any over hit putts.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 15, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			i had a word with Mandy today and said for the men to play from the black tee on 11
		
Click to expand...

Can I just say that having not swung a club for 14 months I am looking forward to this opportunity immensely 😳😳😳😳


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 15, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			i had a word with Mandy today and said for the men to play from the black tee on 11 - as it is awesome!! Can keep to the whites for the rest. We could even maybe add the red on 8 to add a little back and encourage more to go for the green!
		
Click to expand...

Is that like a 200 yard carry over water?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 15, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Is that like a 200 yard carry over water?
		
Click to expand...

Errrrr yep. Par 5. And the stroke index is pretty high. That'll be a 7 for nothing then 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## njrose51 (Sep 15, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Is that like a 200 yard carry over water?
		
Click to expand...

Surely that’s just a Forum 7 iron is t it? 💪💪


----------



## Dando (Sep 15, 2020)

njrose51 said:



			Surely that’s just a Forum 7 iron is t it? 💪💪
		
Click to expand...

A 7 iron for the forum whimps!


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 15, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Is that like a 200 yard carry over water?
		
Click to expand...

no Phil. Adds about 30 yards but favours a draw. Carry to get over water only about 130-140 yards at a guess


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 15, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Can I just say that having not swung a club for 14 months I am looking forward to this opportunity immensely 😳😳😳😳
		
Click to expand...

i want you to be a good boy - none of this old man moaning! .


----------



## Imurg (Sep 15, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			no Phil. Adds about 30 yards but favours a draw. Carry to get over water only about 130-140 yards at a guess
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear..........take plenty of balls Fragger...


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Smiffy (Sep 15, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



View attachment 32368

Click to expand...

The cabaret was poop 
😱😱😱😱😱


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			The cabaret was poop
😱😱😱😱😱
		
Click to expand...

Was that the year you watched the comic's  set on youtube just before the day ?


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			i had a word with Mandy today and said for the men to play from the black tee on 11 - as it is awesome!! Can keep to the whites for the rest. We could even maybe add the red on 8 to add a little back and encourage more to go for the green!
		
Click to expand...

Just had the details throgh from Mandy and noticed your interference regarding the 11th tee. Anyone with a baby fade don't blame me.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 15, 2020)

richart said:



			Just had the details throgh from Mandy and noticed your interference regarding the 11th tee. Anyone with a baby fade don't blame me.
		
Click to expand...

What about with huge mahoosive mega turbo slices?


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			What about with huge mahoosive mega turbo slices?
		
Click to expand...

 Just remember to shout fore for those putting on the 10th green. 😬


----------



## Imurg (Sep 15, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Met slash for a knock round Bearwood yesterday.
we are in for a treat as ever.

course is in great shape
slash has plotted some “interesting”pins

clubhouse as brilliant as ever, really Covid switched on but all done in a very simple yet effective way. Staff were all superb yesterday
		
Click to expand...

How's the 13th for goose poo.?..


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			How's the 13th for goose poo.?..
		
Click to expand...

Slasher has promised to go and clear all the poo before you play.


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Met slash for a knock round Bearwood yesterday.
we are in for a treat as ever.

course is in great shape
slash has plotted some “interesting” pins

clubhouse as brilliant as ever, really Covid switched on but all done in a very simple yet effective way. Staff were all superb yesterday
		
Click to expand...

Practicing on the course before the big day. Two point penalty I believe in the H4H rules.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 15, 2020)

richart said:



			Slasher has promised to go and clear all the poo before you play. 

Click to expand...

What a Guy


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			How's the 13th for goose poo.?..
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			Slasher has promised to go and clear all the poo before you play. 

Click to expand...

With your toothbrush 😂😂


----------



## Ethan (Sep 15, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			That’s a brutal looking start for the back 9.......
		
Click to expand...

It is a good hole. Get one in the fairway right or short right of the bunker, and the second is slightly downhill and plays a half club shorter than its yardage. The holes from the 10th to the 14th is the best section of the course.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 15, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			i had a word with Mandy today and said for the men to play from the black tee on 11 - as it is awesome!! Can keep to the whites for the rest. We could even maybe add the red on 8 to add a little back and encourage more to go for the green!
		
Click to expand...

The black on the 11th is a great tee. The effect is more psychological than practical, but it does help a draw more than a fade.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 16, 2020)

Well depending on Thursdays announcement, I may not make it this year... Sky News and some local North East Rag (The Chronicle) Reporting this....

"Large parts of the North East are set to be subjected to tighter lockdown restrictions that will be announced tomorrow, Sky News understands.
The fresh coronavirus restrictions are expected to come into force on Friday.

An MP present at the meeting told Sky News that the areas affected are likely to be Newcastle, Northumberland, North Tyneside, South Tyneside, Gateshead, County Durham and Sunderland.
It comes after health minister Nadine Dorries met with 22 MPs from NE England earlier today.
According to the Chronicle Live, measures will include a curfew of 10pm on pubs, restaurants and other licensed venues, as well as banning people from socialising with anyone outside their household.

Other restrictions, which are set to be announced but have not yet been confirmed, include people being told not to travel on holiday with other households and sports fans being advised not to attend games".

Watch this space... I presume Travel, they mean going abroad, but will have to check if we are allowed to travel UK??


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2020)

richart said:



			Was that the year you watched the comic's  set on youtube just before the day ?

Click to expand...

Might have been........


----------

